# Midnight In A Perfect World



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 16, 2013)

Peep through the door
It seems as though the grass was much greener before
The dead life has been washed upon the sea shore
Money and greed deluded what is truly pure
And yet our flesh keeps reaching out for more

Now you're trapped
A hole in the ozone about to make the world collapse
Pollution fills the air and minds are full of twisted facts
Midnight is now upon us people righteous laws are coming back

Don't turn your head away cause you can't get away
Your mind is lost because your spirit has been led astray
Don't ever say you gave it all if you ain't gave it all
Just fade it in the hazy purple twilight
No more time I tried to warn you all it's now approaching midnight

Panic's in the air
Some jumping out of buildings others on their knees in prayer
Some cry out to the sky and yell they aren't quite prepared
You looked God in the face and said forgive me all he did was stare.

Now you can run,
But where you gonna hide from all the power of the sun?
The cosmic reprecussions of what human kind has done
No understanding of the fullness everything is simply One

Soon to be none again so that new life can come again
Illusions rule the mind your soul is never gonna end
So don't pretend you gave it all if you ain't gave it all
Just fade it in the hazy purple twilight
No more time I tried to warn you all it's now approaching midnight

So I bid farewell.
No more good times or bad times, no more heaven no more hell.
Now brace yourself for impact it's a half hour to twelve
Complete in total darkness empty space is where you're left to dwell.

And all you had to do was live today for your tomorrow
But now it's over and you're drowning deep inside your sorrow
You could've led but instead you confirmed and chose to follow
So once again I bid farewell

There's only seconds left you'd like to second guess
But through your foolish ways you've literally beckoned death
So just don't say you gave it all if you ain't gave it all
Just fade it in the hazy purple twilight
No more time I tried to warn you all it's now approaching MIDNIGHT


----------



## Odin (Apr 16, 2013)

Midnight's when I fap fap fap... to internet hotties promising me naughty... chat chat chat.

heh 

(I'm changing the rhyme from crap to chat... the other rhymes better but its to scatological in reference... not my intention for my witty banter. Man do I write weird shit after a few glasses of hennesy.) lol

Nice post 3rd eye, I like the hazy purple twilight. I'd like to Smoke some of that... mind travelin outa sight.

Peace.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 16, 2013)

Odin said:


> Midnight's when I fap fap fap... to internet hotties promising me naughty... crap crap crap.
> 
> heh
> 
> ...


 
Hell yes my brotha!


----------



## Ekstasis (Apr 16, 2013)

TY for sharing. Great stuff!! It's definitely a reality check! 

This line is my favorite.. 
Soon to be none so life can come again...


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 16, 2013)

Ekstasis said:


> TY for sharing. Great stuff!! It's definitely a reality check!
> 
> This line is my favorite..
> Soon to be none so life can come again...


 
Thanks for appreciating it! I agree with you on that line. It speaks something I can't explain in words that's for sure. The vision of all of that in my brain is AWESOME. This whole thing is fucking epic. That's why I posted it. It's like the Ultimate Wisdom I've ever heard to come out of intelligent Hip Hop. It's by a man who calls himself "Gift of Gab" which is pretty clever too. This is off of a rare DJ Shadow remix track of the song "Midnight in a perfect world" where he throws this recording of him speaking into the song. Look it up and listen to it on YouTube. This dude, KRS One, Wu Tang, so many brothas that just KNOW and are speakin the word. Hip Hop is alive and it's raw.


----------



## Odin (Apr 17, 2013)

3rdeye said:


> Hell yes my brotha!


 


Odin said:


> Midnight's when I fap fap fap... to internet hotties promising me naughty... chat chat chat.


 
^
^
Try saying that line a dozen times quick like slick.

...

I could only find an instrumental version of "midnight in a perfect world" without the lyrics... on youtube.

Nice beat.

You might like nujabes or shing02.

check this out.



Correction: Insanely good lyrics start at 4:30

(This lines crazy... "I'm just a vagabond with flowers for Algeron.")


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 17, 2013)

Odin youtube "Midnight in a perfect world gab mix" and you will find it. This nujabes track is the shit im jamming it right meow.


----------



## Odin (Apr 17, 2013)

Gotta post this its candy for my brain.
Good looking out linking me to Cyne 3rdeye


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 17, 2013)

I have that album right here on me itunes. It's a good collection of songs over the years. There's a lot of their beats that I don't like cause their producer is a bit generic in my opinion but most of it is fuckin GOOD.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 29, 2013)

I would love to hear more people's feedback on this. If you viewed this, give it a rating and share your thoughts!


----------

